# Official: Curt Mallory next head football coach



## Jason Svoboda

Hearing Curt Mallory has been hired as the next coach at #IndianaState. A #Michigan alum and #BigTen coaching vet. #Sycamores— Steve Wiltfong (@SWiltfong247) January 17, 2017



Wiltfong is a good dude with a nice track record.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Assuming this rumor is true, I'm very interested in his assistant salary pool and who he plans to tap. For example, seeing what some of the other MVFC and winning FCS coaches made, we could actually keep our head salary the same (even lower it a tad) in favor of a bigger assistant salary pool.

After the pig slop we've witnessed masquerading as the play calling the last several years, I hope they finds a quality offensive coordinator.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Assuming this rumor is true, I'm very interested in his assistant salary pool and who he plans to tap. For example, seeing what some of the other MVFC and winning FCS coaches made, we could actually keep our head salary the same (even lower it a tad) in favor of a bigger assistant salary pool.
> 
> *After the pig slop we've witnessed masquerading as the play calling the last several years, I hope they finds a quality offensive coordinator*.




This seems to be a very fair assessment and a reasonable request going forward.


----------



## meistro

So, if this is the hire, what do you football guys think? Good, bad, average, great?


----------



## niklz62

meistro said:


> So, if this is the hire, what do you football guys think? Good, bad, average, great?



Well, if we have a great defense we can always compete.


----------



## blueblazer

niklz62 said:


> Well, if we have a great defense we can always compete.



Tweet from Golden on " no comment" from AD
@DunningKent @thelostbeachboy No comment doesn't mean it's not in the works.


----------



## niklz62

blueblazer said:


> Tweet from Golden on " no comment" from AD
> @DunningKent @thelostbeachboy No comment doesn't mean it's not in the works.



Don't give me that No Comment bull.... lol


----------



## meistro

niklz62 said:


> Well, if we have a great defense we can always compete.



I agree, but is this the guy to give us a great defense? I don't know just curious what people think of this guy compared to Englehart or anybody else out there.


----------



## niklz62

meistro said:


> I agree, but is this the guy to give us a great defense? I don't know just curious what people think of this guy compared to Englehart or anybody else out there.



Steve was my first choice but Mallory has done a lot of good stuff including most recently working with Craig Bohl. If he wins us 1/3 as many championships I think we will be really happy


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> So, if this is the hire, what do you football guys think? Good, bad, average, great?


I think he has the best background between he and Steve. He is D minded and Steve is O minded based on playing days and positions held.


----------



## bluestreak

Great hire IMHO


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Brief Mallory bio*

Mallory has been at Wyoming for the past two years. Before that he was at Michigan. Here is his bio on the Wyoming website.

In 2014, the Wolverine defense ranked No. 7 in the nation in total defense, allowing only 311.3 yards per game. Michigan also ranked 15th in rushing defense (117.7 yards per game), tied for 19th in pass defense (193.7 yards per game) and 27th in scoring defense (22.4 points per game).
During his time in Ann Arbor, he coached Michigan defenses that ranked in the Top 15 in the NCAA in pass defense in 2011 and 2012. Four Wolverine secondary members earned All-Big Ten honors from 2011-13. The Wolverines defeated Virginia Tech in the Allstate Sugar Bowl to conclude the 2011 season and posted an 11-2 record. They appeared in the Outback Bowl at the conclusion of the 2012 season and the Buffalo Wild Wings Bowl in 2013. Mallory was also involved in working with all aspects of Michigan’s special teams.

Prior to his four-years at Michigan, Mallory was the defensive coordinator and cornerbacks coach at the University of Akron for the 2010 season. He also assisted with the special teams at Akron For five seasons from 2005-09, Mallory coached at the University of Illinois where he was the defensive secondary coach the first two seasons (2005-06) and was elevated to co-defensive coordinator for his final three seasons from 2007-09. The Illini earned a spot in the Rose Bowl versus USC following the 2007 season. His Illinois defense led the Big Ten in sacks and tackles for loss in 2008. In 2007 on way to the Rose Bowl, the Illini held opponents to under 20 points per game, and in 2006 his secondary ranked second in the Big Ten in fewest passing yards allowed (182.2 yards per game). The ‘06 secondary also limited opponents to only 11 passing touchdowns on the season and only 6.5 yards per pass attempt. He coached Illinois cornerback Vontae Davis, who earned All-America honors and was a two-time semifinalist for the Jim Thorpe Award given to the top defensive back in the nation each season.

His five years at Illinois were preceded by three seasons as the secondary coach at another Big Ten school, Indiana University, from 2002-04. He spent the 2001 season as the secondary coach at Central Michigan. He earned his first full-time coaching position at Ball State in 1995, and coached there for the next six seasons, from 1995-2000. Mallory coached the linebackers his first five years at Ball State, and took over the secondary for his final season in 2000. The Cardinals most successful season during that span was 1996 when they earned a berth in the Las Vegas Bowl.

Mallory began his coaching career as a student assistant at Michigan in 1992, and was part of a team that earned a Rose Bowl berth. He then worked for two seasons (1993-94) as a graduate assistant at Indiana for his father, Bill Mallory, who was the head coach of the Hoosiers. The ‘93 Indiana squad played in the Independence Bowl.

Over the span of his coaching career, Mallory has helped guide seven teams to bowl games.
Curt Mallory played linebacker at the University of Michigan from 1988-91, earning two letters. He played his first two seasons for legendary Michigan coach Bo Schembechler and his final two under Gary Moeller. The Wolverines won four consecutive Big Ten titles during that time span, appeared in three Rose Bowls and one Gator Bowl and ended the 1988 season ranked No. 4 in the nation and defeated USC, 22-14, in the Rose Bowl.

Part of a football family, his father, Bill Mallory, was an NCAA Division I head coach for 27 seasons from 1969-96. He was the head coach at Miami of Ohio (1969-73), Colorado (1974-78), Northern Illinois (1980-83) and spent the final 13 seasons of his career at Indiana (1984-96). Curt’s two brothers, Mike and Doug, also both played at Michigan and are in the coaching profession. Mike is the special teams coordinator for the Jacksonville Jaguars of the NFL, and Doug was most recently the defensive coordinator at Indiana University.

Born May 9, 1969, Curt Mallory earned his bachelor’s degree in sport management and communications from Michigan in 1992, and completed his master’s degree in outdoor recreation at Indiana in 1999. Mallory and his wife, Lori, have three children -- sons James and Sam and daughter Margo.


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think he has the best background between he and Steve. He is D minded and Steve is O minded based on playing days and positions held.



My motto in any sport is, defense wins championships.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Mallory seems to be an excellent choice for head coach.  Now let's bring in Steve Englehart as associate head coach and OC.  I can dream can't I?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

meistro said:


> My motto in any sport is, defense wins championships.



agreed! Offense sells tickets, Defense wins championships.


----------



## Hooper

He could be another Trent Miles.  No HC experience and less than stellar as a D-coordinator (one good year for Zook at Illinois).   Mostly a position assistant his whole career.  Coached under uninspiring names like Zook, DiNardo, Hoke and Lynch but gotta admit Bohl has Wyoming turned around. We're nabbing a journeymen assistant with Indiana ties just like we did with Miles.  I was weary of Miles and those first few years were rough but he built a winner (in no small part due to Shakir).

I think it's a good but not great hire.  Risky since he's never been a head coach but huge potential upside like Miles.  We'll see.  Mike Sanford had HC experience, Lou West didn't and was also a journeyman assistant.  Or is even saying "Lou West" like saying "Macbeth" in the theatre?

Welcome Coach Mallory and good luck!


----------



## niklz62

Hooper said:


> He could be another Trent Miles.  No HC experience and less than stellar as a D-coordinator (one good year for Zook at Illinois).   Mostly a position assistant his whole career.  Coached under uninspiring names like Zook, DiNardo, Hoke and Lynch but gotta admit Bohl has Wyoming turned around. We're nabbing a journeymen assistant with Indiana ties just like we did with Miles.  I was weary of Miles and those first few years were rough but he built a winner (in no small part due to Shakir).
> 
> I think it's a good but not great hire.  Risky since he's never been a head coach but huge potential upside like Miles.  We'll see.  Mike Sanford had HC experience, Lou West didn't and was also a journeyman assistant.  Or is even saying "Lou West" like saying "Macbeth" in the theatre?
> 
> Welcome Coach Mallory and good luck!



I know nothing about this hiring process and i can assure you more effort went into this than the Lou West hire


----------



## sycamore tuff

niklz62 said:


> I know nothing about this hiring process and i can assure you more effort went into this than the Lou West hire



I would hope so.  I believe he was chosen for the job over Jim Harbaugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> He could be another Trent Miles.  No HC experience and less than stellar as a D-coordinator (one good year for Zook at Illinois).   Mostly a position assistant his whole career.  Coached under uninspiring names like Zook, DiNardo, Hoke and Lynch but gotta admit Bohl has Wyoming turned around. We're nabbing a journeymen assistant with Indiana ties just like we did with Miles.  I was weary of Miles and those first few years were rough but he built a winner (in no small part due to Shakir).
> 
> I think it's a good but not great hire.  Risky since he's never been a head coach but huge potential upside like Miles.  We'll see.  Mike Sanford had HC experience, Lou West didn't and was also a journeyman assistant.  Or is even saying "Lou West" like saying "Macbeth" in the theatre?
> 
> Welcome Coach Mallory and good luck!


My biggest concern for the next coach was talent evaluation. We need someone that can identify true Division 1 players and stop the madness of being everyone's first (and most of the time only D1 offer) because we've built a roster with distinct drop offs once you lost your starter. We've had some guys in the two deep in recent years that shouldn't have ever been there. I think with all of his stops and being involved in recruiting FBS-level kids, he should be able to improve the roster. 

I also think he most likely has better contacts (just because of his breadth and depth of stops) to fill assistant spots.


----------



## rapala

Just like basketball, identification of talent is the name of the game.  Next step is closing the deal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some fun (maybe coincidental) analytics in the supporting members forum for those that missed it.

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?37629-Football-Coaching-Search-Analytics


----------



## blueblazer

Mallory officially accepted the head ball coach position today


----------



## Jason Svoboda

blueblazer said:


> Mallory officially accepted the head ball coach position today


Been told official announcement will come next Wednesday. Wonder if this is related to Bradley being out of the country and then other goings on?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Been told official announcement will come next Wednesday. Wonder if this is related to Bradley being out of the country and then other goings on?



Must be in a country without phone and internet...


----------



## BankShot

Look who dropped into Engehart's FIT "backyard"...

http://www.tcpalm.com/videos/news/l...h-nick-saban-meets-jarez-parks-srhs/96732884/


----------



## needles

Coached under uninspiring guys like Zook, DiNardo, Hoke, and Lynch, that is part of a real dumb statement. This guy has a pedigree for sure. I bet he will be able to recruit Indiana especially well. As far as being able to evaluate D1 talent that falls on the entire staff. And I agree it is important to be able to land athletes with other offers and not be an athletes only choice. Kind of like the guy from Center Grove maybe?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

needles said:


> Coached under uninspiring guys like Zook, DiNardo, Hoke, and Lynch, that is part of a real dumb statement. This guy has a pedigree for sure. I bet he will be able to recruit Indiana especially well. As far as being able to evaluate D1 talent that falls on the entire staff. And I agree it is important to be able to land athletes with other offers and not be an athletes only choice. Kind of like the guy from Center Grove maybe?


Check out his follow list on Twitter already. You can already see where his mind is at.


----------



## Hooper

Your biting commentary hurts me Needles.  Or maybe those names DO inspire you.  Or maybe I AM dumb.  Been called worse.

Anyhow, here are a couple probable new ISU Football assistants.

 "Source tells FootballScoop Curt Mallory plans to hire former Ball State, Michigan & Illinois assistant Jeff Hecklinski as his offensive coordinator and former San Jose State assistant Adam Stenavich as offensive line coach."


----------



## niklz62

Hooper said:


> Your biting commentary hurts me Needles.  Or maybe those names DO inspire you.  Or maybe I AM dumb.  Been called worse.
> 
> Anyhow, here are a couple probable new ISU Football assistants.
> 
> "Source tells FootballScoop Curt Mallory plans to hire former Ball State, Michigan & Illinois assistant Jeff Hecklinski as his offensive coordinator and former San Jose State assistant Adam Stenavich as offensive line coach."



I remember beating him on WIU's homecoming in 1996


----------



## niklz62

He was a pretty good QB atthe time


----------



## Bally #50

Is it me, or are there are lot of X's and O's, and I's dotted and T's crossed with this decision if that is what is holding things up? I have had little confirmation and a lot of speculation at this point. I am amazed and very proud of the signee's that have apparently signed LOI's this week w/o a coach. Kudos to the guys on staff thru all of this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Is it me, or are there are lot of X's and O's, and I's dotted and T's crossed with this decision if that is what is holding things up? I have had little confirmation and a lot of speculation at this point. I am amazed and very proud of the signee's that have apparently signed LOI's this week w/o a coach. Kudos to the guys on staff thru all of this.


Commitments. LOIs come in February.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Commitments. LOIs come in February.



Thank you, my friend. I expected to be corrected if I used the wrong terminology. The good news, we have young men that STILL want to play with us. That is sweet!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bally #47 said:


> Thank you, my friend. I expected to be corrected if I used the wrong terminology. The good news, we have young men that STILL want to play with us. That is sweet!



Signing period starts on February 1, 2017. Yes the staff did get another verbal commitment over the weekend.


----------



## BlueSycamore

*It's Official*


A new era begins for Sycamore Football.Welcome to Indiana State, Coach Mallory!📰: https://t.co/HYPSOnocMt pic.twitter.com/SxioKbOquv— Indiana State Football (@IndStFB) January 23, 2017

  :thumbsup:


----------



## Daveinth

http://www.tribstar.com/mallory-nam...l&utm_campaign=Breaking_News&utm_content=READ


----------



## Jackson0330

Awesome!  I hope it will work itself out and he runs a clean program win or lose they'll be competitive and have the  desire to out compete their opponent, I feel will be his motto.


----------



## Bluethunder

Welcome coach Mallory!  Glad to finally have a coach.  Looking forward to watching you do great things.


----------



## niklz62

Hopefully he wins at least 1/3 as many nationa. Championships as his old boss


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Thank you, my friend. I expected to be corrected if I used the wrong terminology. The good news, we have young men that STILL want to play with us. That is sweet!


Well, you will always have kids that want to play D1 ball so finding bodies is really never an issue. The problem I have had with our recruiting is we continue to take kids a ton of kids with 0 other D1 offers. After you cycle these kids in for several years, you have a roster that is 40, 50 or even 60% of kids that just aren't good enough to play D1 ball, let alone the meat grinder that is MVFC. 

If we're ever going to be a true contender in FCS and a perennial program, we're going to have to compete head-to-head with upper crust FCS schools and lower level FBS schools for talent like the North Dakota States of the world have done. You want to take a flier on a kid with no offers, cool but that better be the rare exception and not the rule, which is has been, be it HS or JUCO kids.


----------



## bent20

Wish him and the team well, but I've lost a lot of my enthusiasm for ISU sports in general. Our efforts to make progress are so slow, it's hard not to see it as stagnation. A great season in any sport is a top half finish. That's just sad.


----------



## bluestreak

Mallory's first recruit...

Curt Mallory had yet to be officially named Indiana State’s next head football coach, but he was on the recruiting trail Monday morning when he met with Bloomington South's Tommy Richardson. Richardson will be following Mallory to ISU next fall. Richardson, the Herald-Times’ 2016 defensive player of the year, received an in-school visit from Mallory prior to the start of Monday. 

Mallory would be announced as ISU's coach later in the day, hours after he visited South to offer Richardson a scholarship.“The way they talked to me, saying they are going to contend for a championship every year for my four years,” Richardson said. "That’s the kind of mindset I want to have going into college.

”Mallory, most recently the secondary coach at Wyoming, is the son of former Indiana head coach Bill Mallory. He played for current Panthers coach Mo Moriarity at South and is friends with Richardson’s uncle, South alum Chris Finley. Richardson said Mallory first started recruiting him when he was at Michigan and followed through at Wyoming. But Richardson went into his senior season with mostly NAIA interest, from schools such as Marian and St. Francis. All along, he dreamed of getting a Division I offer.“I’m trying to focus on South ball and worry about getting to the state finals, but at the same time I have to worry about recruiting. It was definitely a stressful situation, but also a lot of fun to get to know all these coaches and get to know some programs,” Richardson said. “As long as it’s happened, I know all my hard work has paid off.”As a senior, Richardson produced 116 tackles, including nine for loss. He also had three interceptions and three sacks. He scored twice on the defensive side of the ball, including a 30-yard interception return against Southport and a 70-yard fumble return versus Terre Haute North. That fumble return tied for the second longest in program history. At South, he combined with classmate Sam Helm to form one of the best linebacking duos in the state. Richardson, along with being a first-team all-area player for three years, was named to the Indiana Football Coaches Association's top 50 list in 2016.Richardson said it is his impression that Mallory sought to recruit him for off-the-field intangibles as much as his on-the-field skills.“My leadership and the role I play off the field for my football team, he wants that for his team,” Richardson said. “The talent that I have is just a bonus.”Richardson has not actually visited ISU’s campus, but plans to do that this weekend. He did get an idea of what the school is like from South defensive coordinator Gabe Johnson, who played at ISU. Richardson also likes its proximity to Bloomington. He has a younger brother, sophomore Trent, playing at South and should be able to visit from Terre Haute.Of course, it also helps that there is a ton of familiarity with the program’s next head coach.“He’s been one of the coaches I’ve always wanted to play for throughout my high school career,” Richardson said. “So once he got the job and he gave me a call, I kind of just jumped right on board.”


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just looked through his Twitter and his only offer I could find after scrolling for about 10 minutes was from Marian

EDIT: Found a 2nd, Morehead State. Pioneer Football League.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Listen / Watch 1st Curt Mallory Presser...

http://www.gosycamores.com/news/201...rt-mallory-introductory-press-conference.aspx


For the die-hards... how is mallory the 21st coach in State history?   the record section of the 2016 ISU Football Media Guide lists 24 coaches...

So, which three weren't coaches or were interim?


----------



## TreeTop

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FSycamores%2Fvideos%2F10155812467253677%2F&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## pbutler218

Do we know if any current staff will be retained or not?


----------



## niklz62

pbutler218 said:


> Do we know if any current staff will be retained or not?



id say its a safe bet.  i dont know how their contracts work but I suspect they would have to be paid out if he fired anyone.  I like the coaches that are still around.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> id say its a safe bet.  i dont know how their contracts work but I suspect they would have to be paid out if he fired anyone.  I like the coaches that are still around.


Assistants are on yearly contracts that I believe align with the school year. I know you'll see their appointments in the first board minutes of the year. That said, players are wishing several of them good luck on social media and some of them have already changed their bios and are posting things about seeking opportunity.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just looked through his Twitter and his only offer I could find after scrolling for about 10 minutes was from Marian
> 
> EDIT: Found a 2nd, Morehead State. Pioneer Football League.



FWIW, my brother in Gloomington says he is a D1 talent.  He was also pretty excited about our new coach.  He says we will not have to worry about the stupid penalties like unsportsman like conduct.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just looked through his Twitter and his only offer I could find after scrolling for about 10 minutes was from Marian
> 
> EDIT: Found a 2nd, Morehead State. Pioneer Football League.



This young man is a D1 talent 3 time all state linebacker. Marian has a number of players that are playing below their talent level.


----------



## bluestreak

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This young man is a D1 talent 3 time all state linebacker. Marian has a number of players that are playing below their talent level.



The article said Mallory started recruiting him at Michigan and then Wyoming - don't know why his recruiting fell off - but until shown otherwise i'm going to trust Mallory's decision.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore tuff said:


> FWIW, my brother in Gloomington says he is a D1 talent.  He was also pretty excited about our new coach.  He says we will not have to worry about the stupid penalties like unsportsman like conduct.





SycamoreFan317 said:


> This young man is a D1 talent 3 time all state linebacker. Marian has a number of players that are playing below their talent level.



He may very well be. But he's joining a roster with at least 40-50 other kids that had no other legit D1 offers and then we wonder why we get blown out by legit FCS teams. Feel free to go player by player in this years recruiting class and you'll see a common denominator. 



bluestreak said:


> The article said Mallory started recruiting him at Michigan and then Wyoming - don't know why his recruiting fell off - but until shown otherwise i'm going to trust Mallory's decision.



Recruited him at Wyoming but never offered him, not even a PWO spot. Why not? I'm going to trust his decision as well, because the kid is obviously a good enough football player to get All-State honors. As I said a few pages back and above, it's the sheer number of these 0-to-few offer kids that we've got on the roster that is a problem. He needs to address that going forward and we'll continue to trend downward as the last few significant prospects we've got graduate out.


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


> He may very well be. But he's joining a roster with at least 40-50 other kids that had no other legit D1 offers and then we wonder why we get blown out by legit FCS teams. Feel free to go player by player in this years recruiting class and you'll see a common denominator.
> 
> 
> 
> Recruited him at Wyoming but never offered him, not even a PWO spot. Why not? I'm going to trust his decision as well, because the kid is obviously a good enough football player to get All-State honors. As I said a few pages back and above, it's the sheer number of these 0-to-few offer kids that we've got on the roster that is a problem. He needs to address that going forward and we'll continue to trend downward as the last few significant prospects we've got graduate out.



Yep. Agree with you on all that. Just thought the story was interesting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Yep. Agree with you on all that. Just thought the story was interesting.


Definitely. The one thing I will say, is if you're going to take fliers on kids with no other offers, do it on Indiana kids so you can at least move the needle on attendance. Offering a kid from California, Texas or Florida means their parents, family and friends will likely attend one game (if that) whereas these kids should at least have a handful of supporters at every home game.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Definitely. The one thing I will say, is if you're going to take fliers on kids with no other offers, do it on Indiana kids so you can at least move the needle on attendance. Offering a kid from California, Texas or Florida means their parents, family and friends will likely attend one game (if that) whereas these kids should at least have a handful of supporters at every home game.



This
This 
This

Illinois too though. I'm biased though.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Definitely. The one thing I will say, is if you're going to take fliers on kids with no other offers, do it on Indiana kids so you can at least move the needle on attendance. Offering a kid from California, Texas or Florida means their parents, family and friends will likely attend one game (if that) whereas these kids should at least have a handful of supporters at every home game.



I feel you are selling our recruits short. We have a preseason favorite for Mr. Football in Indiana until injuries side tracked him, the young man is highly respected by his opponents. How many times have you seen the opposing team go help a injured player from the opposing to get through the handshake line. When asked why they did it the Carmel Greyhounds said because we respect him so much he is the real deal. The kid played in the Blue-Grey game and did well got our program some publicity as well. Just because he doesn't have a offer from some P5 or NDSU you want to question his ability? By the way NDSU has 0 kids on their roster from Indiana, so why are you using them as a measuring stick for us? They recruit close to home just as we have been saying we need to do. All of our recruits come from highly successful football programs with winning traditions, these kids know how to win.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I feel you are selling our recruits short. We have a preseason favorite for Mr. Football in Indiana until injuries side tracked him, the young man is highly respected by his opponents. How many times have you seen the opposing team go help a injured player from the opposing to get through the handshake line. When asked why they did it the Carmel Greyhounds said because we respect him so much he is the real deal. The kid played in the Blue-Grey game and did well got our program some publicity as well. Just because he doesn't have a offer from some P5 or NDSU you want to question his ability? By the way NDSU has 0 kids on their roster from Indiana, so why are you using them as a measuring stick for us? They recruit close to home just as we have been saying we need to do. All of our recruits come from highly successful football programs with winning traditions, these kids know how to win.



Because of the 12 Tweets I just looked through, here is what 8 of them said. Only 1 of the 12 said they had more than 5 offers. 






Blessed to say I have received my first official Division 1 offer from Indiana State University 🔵⚪️@CoachJ_Everett @IndStFB #GoSycamores pic.twitter.com/n5I8VVKzXj— Jean Sanon (@jeanmail23red) January 16, 2017












Blessed to say I've received my first Division 1 offer from Indiana State University🔵⚪️🔵⚪️ #GoSycamores pic.twitter.com/sr8wYNZ2Fu— JJ Younger (@JJYounger3) November 15, 2016




I am extremely excited to announce that I've received my first offer from Indiana state university #Sycamores pic.twitter.com/vwl1f6O1yb— Boe Joggs (@Jboggs2323) October 28, 2016








Can't thank God enough for his graces... Blessed to receive my first D1 offer from Indiana St! @CoachJ_Everett @warriorqbcoach pic.twitter.com/oj4XdEe2ME— Cade (@CadePeratt) January 24, 2017



But please, tell me more how I'm selling our recruits short. So short that over 300 D1 programs didn't even give any of them PWO (non-scholarship) offers let alone scholarship offers... except for us. I mean, we probably just have a remarkable eye for talent, right? As evidenced by us winning the MVFC the last couple years and the national title trophies we've brought back to Terre Haute. Maybe, just maybe, that is why I use NDSU as a measuring stick.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> Because of the 12 Tweets I just looked through, here is what 8 of them said. Only 1 of the 12 said they had more than 5 offers.
> 
> But please, tell me more how I'm selling our recruits short. So short that over 300 D1 programs didn't even give any of them PWO (non-scholarship) offers let alone scholarship offers... except for us. I mean, we probably just have a remarkable eye for talent, right? As evidenced by us winning the MVFC the last couple years and the national title trophies we've brought back to Terre Haute. Maybe, just maybe, that is why I use NDSU as a measuring stick.[/QUOTE
> 
> Our problems went far deeper than talent, like play calling. There were a number of kids at the showcase this month without D1 offers that are now starting to get them because they finally got the marketing that they were missing. There are a number of reasons that why kids don't get early offers. We have been more than competitive in the conference but our coaching, or lack of it, lead to a lot of close losses. Lack of discipline will kill a team in close games and it got us more times than not. We are not that far away from being a top tier program in the conference, but beating on the recruits before they even step foot on campus is not fair to them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Is the play calling also the reason we gave up over 30ppg during Sanford's tenure? Further, we are to blame the lack of success on play calling but trust those very same coaches and their talent evaluation skills during the recruiting process?

TALENT WINS BALL GAMES. PERIOD.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is the play calling also the reason we gave up over 30ppg during Sanford's tenure? Further, we are to blame the lack of success on play calling but trust those very same coaches and their talent evaluation skills during the recruiting process?
> 
> TALENT WINS BALL GAMES. PERIOD.



I thought the offensive coordinator was gone?  Some times bad play calling does lead to giving up points.  Passing the ball late when you should be milking the clock often times leads to quick 3 and outs which leads to the other team getting point.  I'm sure everyone would like to get better players, but we will only get them consistantly after we have a more disciplined team and start winning consistently.  Winning cures a lot of problems including recruiting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

My fault. FCS title here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meistro

I sure felt bad for our new head football coach today. He was introduced at halftime to the crowd, which was much like being at a funeral by then.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Given everything, the next two years will be critical for ISU sports.  Both the basketball program and football program are facing absolutely MUST turnaround seasons.  We either recruit, schedule, compete, win, and put many, many ............many more fans in the stands in both sports or I think we're out of the MVC and move to a much lower division.
Will folks in Terre Haute ever support major Div I basketball on a continuing basis -- heard so many comment right after that full house vs Wichita State a few years ago how much they enjoyed the game -- 80% of them never came back.
Will students at ISU ever really get into the games, attend regularly, and get crazy -- after Lynch left you can see what's happened to The Forrest.
Can any of us reasonably expect the people and the students to support such a really poor, underachieving team(s) year after year 
                                         OR
to commit to millions of $$$$$$ to renovate Hulman Center or down the road likely contribute in some way to a new stadium.
Given all the above and with what looms down the road with major college football it looks very dismal ............

SAD


----------



## rapala

WinWinWinWin


----------



## #33

Based this years circumstances, did anyone really expect a stellar recruiting class???  I'm think that the reason the  kid from Bloomington  never got another D1 offers is that his speed never improved over his HS career, to my recollection, I think on hudle his 40 is only a 4.8........it would be nice to get a hand full of 2 star recruits per year, similar to the MAC schools.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Was it the best class that we know of someone far?   No.  I think there could be a couple of surprises come signing day or after.   I think they have a decent nucluis in place now.   With good coaching they will play hard.  I think that Coach Mallory   will motivate them and they will play hard.  Next year's class and there after will be much better.  As far as getting button in the stands I think that will come.  I would think that was one of the things that got him hired.


----------



## swsycamore

meistro said:


> So, if this is the hire, what do you football guys think? Good, bad, average, great?



Can he coach basketball?


----------



## bluestreak

Three verbal commits via twitter today.
Trashawn Britt from Brownburg IN - 2 star recruit on Scout.com
Jay Perras - who changed his verbal from Northern Michigan to the Trees today
Kris Reid Jr. - had a Wyoming offer(?)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Three verbal commits via twitter today.
> Trashawn Britt from Brownburg IN - 2 star recruit on Scout.com
> Jay Perras - who changed his verbal from Northern Michigan to the Trees today
> Kris Reid Jr. - had a Wyoming offer(?)


Reid had a Wyoming offer but they got commitments so it looks like it was no longer good. But he was offered and I like his video. He also had a SEMO offer. Britt was committed to D2 GVSU and flipped to us today. Perras was committed to D2 NMU as you mentioned and flipped to us today. Guess we'll see how this all shakes out.


----------



## meistro

I just watched Coach Mallory's press conference and I'm really impressed. He looks and acts like he really wants to be here and can't wait to get started. I've also noticed how engaging he's been at the last two basketball games. Wouldn't it be great if he could really take this football program to the next level? I'm sure hoping he can. Go Sycamores!


----------



## needles

Wow, this recruiting class should excite all of us! Did you see how many of those guys were FIRST team all conference? We even had guys choose ISU over several D2 schools, how could you not be fired up? There is no doubt in my mind that this group will lead the Sycamores to an outright conference championship... if we played in the Pioneer league. Seriously this is basically a washout class for the new staff. ISU is a hard sell to begin with, with staff that was basically gonna be hitting the bricks recruiting what can you expect?


----------



## niklz62

anyone that wants to build a program is going to have to win with less to begin with.


----------

